# Container to carry smoker



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I was reading a thread about smokers and wondered how many knew about an Army Ammunition can that you can carry some, (certainly not all), smokers from one place to another with no odor and puts the fire out in about 2 minutes.

The can is called a "Fat 50", and the Army gets 5.56 linked ammunition in it. At Army Surplus stores, sells for about $12.00.

The can has an airtight lid, and when you place your smoker in the can, the fire will go out in about 2 minutes. The can is air, and water tight, so there is no odor if you carry your smoker from yard to yard in an SUV or car.

Find them on E-Bay, or Military Surplus Stores.

cchoganjr


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> ...Find them on E-Bay, or Military Surplus Stores.


Or at any decent gun show. -james


----------



## Riff Raff (Oct 5, 2011)

Funny you bring this up Cleo because at our last bee meeting, an older [more experienced] beekeeper brought up that a few honey shacks and a couple of vehicles had been destroyed this year because of carelessly placed but still lit smokers! Placed the the back of a truck and then fed air while driving, next thing you know you have something right out of the movies! YIKES! 

This seems like a perfect solution. I don't travel with a smoker but I have a decorative concrete block buried leveled in the ground that my smoker sits on, with a tuft of green grass stuffed in the opening. If I do travel, I will definitely get an ammo can to avoid any headaches. 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

That is a great idea, i have some .45 cal cans that my smoker will fit in nicely. No need to worry about extinguishing at location or waiting for it to burn itself out. Love this idea :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Metal ammo boxes have been used to carry smokers in for ages. It's good to see this Thread.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

We mount a custom made metal box under the bed but have found it's best not to have them air tight as things can get covered in black creosote pretty quickly. The solution is to drill a couple of small holes and the smokers will stay lit without getting too hot. When you are done for the day and don't feel it is safe to dump your smoker then plug the end with grass and put it in the box.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

We have had a setup similar to Jim Lyons for years. The "smoker box" is built into the truck, often below the box on the side WITHOUT the fuel tank. They are NOT airtight, and the smokers usually make the trip to the next yard, but not over the lunch hour. We ussually eat with our smokers, and keep them going.

Crazy Roland


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

This summer I bought a small galvanized bucket that has a tight fitting lid and handle for my wife. I thought she would like to use it when she cleans out our corn stove. The lid fit too tight for her to get it on and off. I started to use it for my smoker. It works nice. A little bigger than I might need. It is airtight enough so the smoker does go out quickly. Since I only have one yard that is a good thing.

Tom


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

adamant, If you don't find one, let me know. I go to Georgia once each month, and there is a military surplus store at Mont Eagle, Tenn, that keeps the 5.56 fat fifty cans in stock. I think they are $12.00. If you woul like I can pick one up and mail to you.

Yes, Regular fifty cal boxes are too small. Someone on this thread has stated that the .45 cal can will also work. I haven't tried it.

When I move from yard to yard I need to extinguish the fire because I use a Chevy Tahoe, and I can't take the smoke inside the vehicle. Those who use trucks with holders mounted on the side, that is nice to keep them lit.

cchoganjr


----------



## diablod3 (Dec 6, 2011)

my smoker came with a cork that I use to plug the spout with, puts the fire out in a few minutes.


----------



## Beeboy01 (May 20, 2008)

I have a little wooden plug hanging off the smoker with a stainless chain from a toilet flapper. When I'm done for the day I plug the smoker and toss it in my plywood bee gear box. No fire or burnt wood yet.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I build a small wooden tool caddy I use with my portable bee bench. In that I have the smoker, which I will with a champagne cork. I have that one inside of my SUV and I can tell no smoke, no fire, no nothing. It works great. I put the cork in and load the gear into the car. Once done loading the car I open the smoker to make sure it is dead, and it usually is. Close it back up and it goes into the car. No issue at all. You can see the bench at caddy at:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.207690765943745.52206.100001084685575&type=3
BTW the bench is wide enough to have frames hanging in between. Works well for having the bees clean out frames after honey extraction. They usually finish in 4 hours.


----------



## angryhippie (Mar 11, 2010)

I use a galvanized bucket. My smoker sits on the rim and I can throw my hive tools and bee brush in there for easy carrying.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

adamant...Don't know. I use Kelly Smokers but, i think they are the same.

cchoganjr


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The  5.56 fat fifty ammo cans are also available online. This site shows the dimensions of these cans, but they say this item is out of stock:
http://gunandsurplus.com/militaria-surplus/fat-50-saw-5.56mm-800rnd-ammo-can-box

But here they are available:
http://www.colemans.com/ammocan.htm


----------



## Blackwater Bees (May 7, 2012)

I use a metal 5 gallon bucket with a tool carrier on it. Can't catch on fire, and I've got all my tools in one package. I'll post a pic when I get home.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Galvanized pet bucket from lowes here, seals 'airtight' supposedly.... wasn't bad for like $7, but airtight is overstating it, or maybe it's just not as perfectly round as it used to be..... I have the tall smoker as well, fits it perfectly plus room for hive tools etc...


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I use a galvanized 5gal bucket with a locking top. When I'm done for the day I plug the smoker with a wine cork whittled down to fit. I carry smoker materials in the bucket too. Keeps them dry and readily accessible.


----------



## Mr. C (Oct 27, 2011)

I use a rocket ammo can, I have a piece of metal ductwork that partiions off one side for the smoker, the other side hold lighter, matches, paper, fuel, and an extra hive tool. Heavy, but works real nice and seals up tight, especially when a hot smoker gets pt in it and it vaccuum seals.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Radar Sidetrack..... If they can find a Army Surplus Store, they normally go for around $12.00 to $14.00 and no shipping cost.

Anyone near Mont Eagle in Tennessee, they have them for $12.00. The Army Surplus Store on Hwy 231, near Westmorland Tn., has them for $14.00. 

I would bet you could find them cheaper near any Army Post.

cchoganjr


----------



## Michael Brooks (May 2, 2013)

Ammo cans work great for this. I work at the plant that makes all the US military ammo cans and all the ones sold in stores.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Michael Brooks said:


> Ammo cans work great for this. I work at the plant that makes all the US military ammo cans and all the ones sold in stores.


Does the plant ever sell off "seconds"? -james


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

What size ammo box for the 10" smoker?


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

I am headed for EBAY right now!


----------



## Michael Brooks (May 2, 2013)

We actually just started selling seconds.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Michael Brooks said:


> We actually just started selling seconds.


So how can we purchase them? Website? Phone#?


----------



## wanderyr (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought an ammo box for my 10" Mann Lake smoker. Sadly, I don't know what it was made for, cause it was repainted.

Turned out that the tip of the smoker was about 1/2-inch too high :scratch: But I found that if I opened the smoker, the tip pivoted back just enough to fit perfectly! And since the can is airtight it was ok that the smoker was opened a crack 

Good luck 
wanderyr


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Dadant smoker is to big for a 5.56 can, not long enough.


----------



## Wildeman (Feb 15, 2013)

I keep mine in a Army Night Vision Goggles can I found for 15 bucks or so. It is taller than a regular 5.56 can I had to remove the padding. Now i sit my smoker in the can up right and close it up with is still going. Next time I go to use it I have some very dry fuel.


----------



## wanderyr (Feb 11, 2012)

wanderyr said:


> I bought an ammo box for my 10" Mann Lake smoker. Sadly, I don't know what it was made for, cause it was repainted.





Wildeman said:


> I keep mine in a Army Night Vision Goggles can I found for 15 bucks or so. It is taller than a regular 5.56 can I had to remove the padding. Now i sit my smoker in the can up right and close it up with is still going. Next time I go to use it I have some very dry fuel.


This may be what I have! That foam was a pain to remove


----------



## Sour Kraut (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks to all for the advice; i picked one up today.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Gary... If you don't mind, which one did you get, andd what was it priced at.

At Mont Eagle they have gone from $12.00 to $14.00 now. But, that is still below what they are selling for on EBay.

cchoganjr


----------



## Sour Kraut (Jun 17, 2012)

printing on it says 800 ctrdg 5.56 mm

it was the biggest they had and I can fit the 7" smoker from Dadant's into it laying down, plus there's room for a bee brush, hive tool, lighter, and a small spray can of WD-40 (to help in lighting it)

have to squeeze the bellows a bit to get it closed, but it works

the local Surplus Store had it for about 20 bucks..21.95 I think it was, a bit more that a lot of places, but I'm happy to pay the bit more and support this guy as he is a veteran


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Gary L. Glaenzer said:


> I'm happy to pay the bit more and support this guy as he is a veteran


Thanks for supporting our Veterans.

That is the same container that I use. Commonly called a fat fifty.

cchoganjr


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but I did a little research today cause I wanted an ammo can for my smoker.
The "Fat 50" can is labeled on the end:
PA108
S.C.F.
02
----------------------------------------------------------------
50 Cal S.A.W./FAT USED Metal Ammo Can (PA108) - PA108 5.56 "SAW" Ammo Can or "FAT 50" Ammo Can. Dimensions: 12" x 6.75" x 8.5"
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
The PA-108 box has come into use in recent years. It is sometimes mistaken for a .50 caliber type. The box is about one inch higher, one inch longer and one inch wider than the M2A1 (12.9 x 7.29 x 8.9”). It is sometimes called the “wide .50 cal” or “fat .50”. There is no evidence that it has been used to carry .50 caliber ammunition. It is generally used to carry 800 rounds of 5.56mm cartridges in 4 magazines for the M249 Squad Automatic Weapon (SAW). This type may also be used to ship other types of ammunition. More recent examples have the model designation and the last two digits of the year of manufacturer pressed into the metal on the hinge end. No PA-108 boxes examined so far have been found with top marking symbols.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

TWall said:


> This summer I bought a small galvanized bucket that has a tight fitting lid and handle for my wife. I started to use it for my smoker. It works nice. A little bigger than I might need. It is airtight enough so the smoker does go out quickly. Since I only have one yard that is a good thing.
> 
> Tom


This is what we use also. Works well though sides can get "warm" but not hot enough to burn you or start a fire.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

diablod3 said:


> my smoker came with a cork that I use to plug the spout with, puts the fire out in a few minutes.


We also use a cork, but this past weekend I spotted smoke coming out around it over an hour after we corked the smoker for the day. They work until they don't. Ours has gotten rather charred, and it is time to buy another bottle of wine with a real cork. (We could just buy a cork, but our way is more enjoyable.)

We don't carry the smoker in a vehicle. We carry it to and from the workshop in a galvanized bucket. We only put it in the workshop when it is cold to the touch, and then it sits on a concrete paver. Call me paranoid, but ....


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

appalachianoutdoors said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I did a little research today cause I wanted an ammo can for my smoker.
> The "Fat 50" can is labeled on the end:
> PA108
> S.C.F.
> ...


Follow up after I got the Fat 50 can and tried it with a Dadant 4x7 smoker with the shield. It fits, but is almost too tight of a fit with the shield and bellows fully closed. I will try one of the small cans with a lid from the hardware store next.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm still looking for one of the old metal insulated milk containers you use to have on your porch for the milkman to put your milk in , there getting hard to find these days but they should be some around . Hope I'm not the only one that remembers them ! I'm not that old, we didn't actually have one but I do remember seeing them !!! I could just leave it at the beeyard .


----------



## Arbol (Apr 28, 2017)

laketrout said:


> I'm still looking for one of the old metal insulated milk containers you use to have on your porch for the milkman to put your milk in , there getting hard to find these days but they should be some around . Hope I'm not the only one that remembers them ! I'm not that old, we didn't actually have one but I do remember seeing them !!! I could just leave it at the beeyard .


those are so heavy, get a ash bucket or ammo can go light weight save your arm elbow tendons for the honey supers. you crack a tendon your done, ie tennis elbow, same for the back pop your finished for good.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Arbol I wouldnt be moving it around , just the one one beeyard it would always be there when I need it , there galvanized and waterproof and won't tip over .What more could you ask for !!!!!! But now there considered antiques !!!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you really want an insulated steel milkbox, they are available new here:
https://www.mcshanemetalproducts.com/product-category/milkbox/


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

We make smoker transport boxes now.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

MAXANT said:


> We make smoker transport boxes now.


Does your lid seal tight or have a gasket? I'd like a box that seals and puts out the smoker and prevents smoke from getting in my vehicle if I'm not in my truck.


----------



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

Rader didnt think they still made them but to pricey for me I'll keep looking for a old one laying in a barn somewhere its not an emergency


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

MAXANT said:


> We make smoker transport boxes now.



Is it "lined with ?"


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Arbol said:


> those are so heavy, get a ash bucket or ammo can go light weight save your arm elbow tendons for the honey supers. you crack a tendon your done, ie tennis elbow, same for the back pop your finished for good.


I don't disagree with going light weight, but I popped my back 30 years ago, and I ain't finished yet.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

snl said:


> Is it "lined with ?"


Retracted


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

appalachianoutdoors said:


> SNL - Remember I was a customer of yours. I've find it odd that someone like yourself that is a retailer of bee equipment seems to have so many rude, opinionated comments on an open beekeeping forum. Why would someone buy a $120 metal box for a smoker if it doesn't seal tight and prevent smoke from getting out? Do people ever send you questions about your vaporizers? Do you send them smart*** answers back?


You've taken my question entirely out of context. All I was asking if the box was lined with ??? so that the smoker was not "bouncing" against that SS walls, not that it wasn't tight or leaked smoke. No more, no less. I don't think it was a "smart" question at all. I'm sorry you took it that manner. 
Many rude and opinionated comments? Opinionated maybe, but I certainly try not to be rude.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

If that was your context, I do apologize. I did take it as you thought I was asking random questions to Maxant about the smoker box. I'll erase.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Retracted


----------

